# VIN Info Needed



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, for some of you guys who know about VIN tag info: I need to know how to tell (or if you can tell) by the VIN tag or the firewall tag, for a '74 Ventura, if the car was a GTO, a regular 2-door Vent, a 4-door Vent. And, does any of the info on the tags tell if the car was a hatchback or not. 

I need the tags for a '74 2-door hatchback Custom Ventura--not a GTO or a 4-door, or a notchback. A friend is wanting to put a '74 Vent race car back on the street. The guy who built it removed the dash, with the VIN tag on it, and replaced it with sheet metal. So, my friend needs a dash, with a VIN that will match the car, so that he can get a title for it, and pass inspection.

The reason I'm asking these questions is so that he won't get the wrong ID tags which will show up as a different model car, if they run a check on the numbers. It's not for resale, or to try and make someone think it's a rare, high dollar car, but just simply to make it pass inspection, should the numbers be checked.

Do any of you guys have, or know of a '74 Vent hatchback parts car, that might provide the correct tags ?

Thanks ! :smile2:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What you are wanting to do with the data plate and vin tag is illegal in most if not all states, most states will provide you with a state issued serial number that will allow you to register the car.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

05GTO said:


> What you are wanting to do with the data plate and vin tag is illegal in most if not all states, most states will provide you with a state issued serial number that will allow you to register the car.


X2 on that.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

05GTO said:


> What you are wanting to do with the data plate and vin tag is illegal in most if not all states, most states will provide you with a state issued serial number that will allow you to register the car.



This has been done thousands of times, and probably in every state. It's probably most commonly used in what they call a "rebody". Many times it is used for financial gain, to sell a Lemans or Tempest as a GTO. Yeah, I can see where that would be illegal.

But what I'm talkin about here is simply saving a plain Jane Ventura race car, by putting it back on the street. To me, that beats the heck out of taking an old Vent parts car to the crusher, VIN tag and all, and melting it down to make a new Chevy with it. 

I'm not a crook. I'm just trying to save a Ventura. Anybody understand ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

As I suggested in my above post, here is the correct way to get your car registered in LA,


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

05GTO said:


> As I suggested in my above post, here is the correct way to get your car registered in LA,



"...You will need to provide the assigned officer with proof that you own all parts of the vehicle, using bills of sales, receipts, or invoices for all major components..."

You gotta be kidding ! This car will have had 3 different owners since another guy, in another state, built it and bought all the major components. Since there was no title or VIN, there was no Bill of Sale, or receipt from any of the owners. 

So that is NOT an option. But hey, thanks for the info anyhow.


----------

